
Jitbit Blog: 9 Tips to Improve Your English - jitbit
http://blog.jitbit.com/2010/12/9-tips-to-improve-your-english.html
======
hamletdrc2
These are good tips for any language, not just English. I would add, "find a
free daily newspaper" in the target language. Even just reading the captions
to pictures for 15 minutes a day helps a lot.

